# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  حب الشباب اسبابه وعلاجه

## shams spring

*


 حب الشباب اسبابه وعلاجه :-



يعاني أكثر من 70% من الشباب في سن المراهقة والشباب من الجنسين من ظهور حبوب مختلفة الأشكال في الوجه والصدر والظهر والأكتاف.. لذالك أصبحت تسمي هذه الحبوب بحب الشباب (Acne Vulgaris ).... ومع ذلك فان هذه الحبوب قد نشاهدها في الأطفال الرضع وفي الرجال والنساء البالغين وخاصاً في النساء قبل موعد الدورة الشهرية أو السيدة التي تخضع للعلاج بالهرمونات أو التي لديها اضطرابات هرمونية .



أسباب ظهور حب الشباب: يظهر حب الشباب نتيجة عوامل مترابطة هي :-



<!--[if !supportLists]-->(1) <!--[endif]-->زيادة هرمون الذكورة – والذي يعود منشأه إلى الخصيتين في الرجل والمبيضين في الانثي والغدة فوق الكلوية بنسبة متفاوتة ويودي هذا الهرمون إلى زيادة إفراز الزهم (Sebum ) من الغدد الدهنية

( (Sebaceous Glands الموجودة في طبقة الأدمة ( Dermis ) والتي تصب إفرازاتها إلى خارج الجلد لترطيب الجلد.



(2) زيادة تقترن الطبقة السطحية وتراكم الخلايا الميتة المتقرنه في مخارج الزهم مما يمنع خروج هذه الافرزات لخارج الجسم ويؤدي إلى تراكمها تحت سطح الجلد وقد يزيد التراكم ليصل للغدة نفسها وخاصا إذا حدث الالتهاب البكتيري



(3) الالتهاب البكتيري : نظرا لان الزهم المتراكم مادة دهنية صالحة لنمو البكتريا لذلك فان نوعاً خاصاً من البكتريا يسمى ( Propionibacterium Acan) تنمو وتتكاثر علي هذا الزهم مسببة الالتهاب الصديدية والتي قد تصل إلى التهاب في الغدة الدهنية نفسها مسببه أكياس صديدية تحت الجلد .



(4) التصرفات الخاطئة للمريض لا تؤدي إلى ظهور حب الشباب بل إلى ظهور مضاعفات حب الشباب ونقصد بذلك إن يتم إفراغ هذه الدمامل الصغيرة يدوياً من قبل المريض ظاناً انه يتخلص من الحبوب ويفاجأ في النهاية بظهور ندبات عميقة ليس لها حل إلا الدخل بالسنفرة أو بسنفرة ليزر">الليزر .



الأشكال المرضية لحب الشباب ينظر حب الشباب في أشكال عديدة مثل :-

1- بثور تحت الجلد (Comedonal Acne ) وتظهر هذه البثور علي شكل رؤوس سوداء أو بيضاء صغيرة



2- بثور سطحية متقيحة ( Papulopustular Acne) وهي حبوب وردية تحتوي في داخلها علي مادة صديدية متقيحة لونها مائل للاصفرار .



3- أكياس صديدية (Nodulocystic Acne ) وهي تكيسات مختلفة الحجم وقاسية الملمس تحتوي على مادة صديدية وتكون نتيجة التهاب الغدة الدهنية نفسها كما ذكرت من قبل .*

----------


## shams spring

*
علاج حب الشباب للبشرة الدهنية


يعد حب الشباب من أكثر الأمراض المؤرقة لفئة الشباب، لذا تعددت التساؤلات عن كيفية التخلص منه وكيفية علاجه طبيعيا خاصة لذوي البشرة الدهنية، وندرج هنا بعض الحلول

الجانب النفسي له تأثير كبير في ظهور هذه الحبيبات وتزايدها ، لذا ينصح بالابتعاد عن الأرق والتفكير العميق والقلق و ننصح الفتيات بالابتعاد قدر المستطاع عن مستحضرات التجميل التي تزيد من من ظهور حب الشباب، وأيضاً ينصح بتجنب الزيوت المستخدمة لعلاج الشعر
ابتعدي عن التوتر فهو يعمل على تفشي البقع ، فهو يعمل على إفراز الدهون والهرمونات والغدد فهي تعمل على إظهار هذه الحبوب ولذا عليك الإسترخاء وممارسة الرياضة والتقليل من أوقات العمل والجهد 


العلاج بالاعشاب الطبيعية للبشرة الدهنية


يغلى ورق الكارفور مع الماء لمدة طويلة ، ومن ثم نبقي الوعاء مغطى من أجل الحفاظ على الزيوت التي تحتويها هذه الأوراق ؛ من ثم نقوم بتصفيته من الأوراق ونضيف له خل التفاح ونغسل المكان المصاب بحب الشباب يومياً
الخميرة

ينصح بتناول ملعقتين من الخميرة يومياً ، فهي تحوي على فيتامين ب+ اللازم للتخلص من حب الشباب 

استخدمي زيت اللافندر العطري يساعد على إزالة الحبوب ودون التسبب في الإلتهابات ، إذ تضعين من هذا الزيت بمقدار نقطة أو نقطتين على الحبوب



العلاج بالاقنعة الطبيعية للبشرة الدهنية

قناع ورق الكرنب
نأخذ منقوع ورق الكرنب وذلك بعد غليه بالماء جيداً ، ونقوم بغسل الوجه به يومياً

قناع الثوم
نقوم بتقطيع حبيبات الثوم إلى قطع عديدة ومن ثم نقوم بوضعها على أماكن حب الشباب.

قناع البابونج
من أكثر الأعشاب فائدة للتخلص من حب الشباب ، إذ نقوم بغلي أعشاب البابونج بالماء لمدة نصف ساعة تقريباً ، واستعمال هذا السائل بعد تصفيته في غسل الوجه والمناطق الأخرى التي يظهر عليها حب الشباب 


*

----------


## shams spring

*

ادوية علاج حب الشباب للبشرة الدهنية


benzoyl peroxide (بنزويل بيروكسيد) 
فهو يعمل على قتل كل ما يسبب الإلتهاب الناتج عن حب الشباب ويكون هذا العلاج على شكل كريم أو جل ويمكن صرفه من الصيدليات ، وتقومي بوضع طبقة منه بعد أن تقومي بغسل وجهك على المكان المنتشر فيه الحبوب. ويقوم الصيدلاني بتحديد عدد المرات اللازمة لوضعه ويختلف ذلك باختلاف نوع حب الشباب

(حمض الساليسيليك) salicylic acid
قومي بتنظيف الجلد بطريقة جيدة وبعدها قومي بوضع طبقة رقيقة من حمض الساليسيليك على الحبوب ، داومي على استعماله مرة واحدة يومياً ثم قومي بزيادة الجرعة تدريجياً إن احتجتي 

ريتين Retin 
الأطباء ينصحون باستخدام هذا العلاج فهو يعمل على التقليل من إفراز الدهون التي تعمل على إظهار الحبوب ، وقومي باستخدامهما مرة واحدة يومياً

أيسوتريتينوين Isotretinoin 
هذا العلاج يستخدم في الحالات المزمنة من التهابات حب الشباب ، لكن يوجد لديه آثار مصاحبة منها الصداع و الحكة وارتفاع مستوى الدهون وتدهور بالدم وعيوب في السمع 

ملاحظة : هذا الموضوع لا يعتبر مرجعا صحيا ..يجب زيارة الطبيب

*

----------


## علاء سماره

موضوع حلو شمس
بس بدي اسأل 
يعني المكسرات ما الها علاقة بية يعني

----------


## shams spring

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء سماره
					

موضوع حلو شمس
بس بدي اسأل 
يعني المكسرات ما الها علاقة بية يعني


شوف علاء لاحكيلك ... تناول الشوكولاته والأكلات المقلية والزيوت والمكسرات ما الها علاقة بظهور حب الشباب وهاد المفهوم هو خاطيء واخر الدراسات اثبتت هالشي وما في اي دليل علمي باكد انها بتسبب الحبوب لكن 
تناول هالاشياء بكثرة  بسبب زيادة الوزن وبأثر على الصحة بشكل سلبي ...

وكمان معلومة ...حب الشباب صعب جدا يروح بدون علاج ...لازمه علاج ..وكل حاله بتختلف عن الاخرى ...يعني بالضرورة مراجعة الطبيب بهيك حالات 
لكن هناك حالات برتبط فيها ظهور حب الشباب بفترة عمرية محددة متلا لسن 25 وبعد هيك بتبلش تختفي لكن مش شرط تنطبق ع الكل ... 
بتمنى كون فدتك ^_^

*

----------


## محمد العزام

موضوع شامل ةمفيد بنفس الوقت 

استمعت بقراته 


يسلموا شمس

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_شمس مشكورة على هذه المعلومات القيمة
أتمنى أن يفيد الجميع مودتي_

----------

